# Audi TT RS Plus 2013 Sepang Blue, 20 inch BC Forged wheel HB-04 Bronze: Gloss Black Lip



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

sweet

........


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sexy.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Any idea what widths and offsets of the BC HB-04 are known to clear the front TTRS brakes? E.g., would a 19x9.5 et45 (VMR size ) clear?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

All depend on the inside form of the wheel centre.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

R5T said:


> All depend on the inside form of the wheel centre.


I meant specifically for the BC HB-04 wheel. Any idea what width and offset are on the above car?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Marty said:


> I meant specifically for the BC HB-04 wheel. Any idea what width and offset are on the above car?


I have send them a email.


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

Does anyone know if this car was on stock suspension or what? I'd like to know because I just bought those limited edition Vossen VLE-1's in 20x9 and am trying to achieve this exact stance.


----------



## Kramer1 (May 6, 2014)

Wow very good looking car. Nice choice of wheels for the color! This is not stock height suspension


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

Anyone want to guess if he is running the stock 255's


----------

